# Zattoo ---> findet libgnomeui-2.so.0. (Antwort von Zattoo)

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Hab mir gerade Zattoo installiert auf meinem Gentoo x64 um Fernseh zu gucken und bekom folgende Meldung beim start

```
angelus@gentoo64 ~ $ zattoo_player

zattoo_player: error while loading shared libraries: libgnomeui-2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

ein revdep-rebuild  brachte keine Rettung und will ständig das selbe Pakete neu mergen.

```
 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Found existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Found existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath.

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 6% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/bonobo-browser (requires libgnome-2.so.0)

[ 8% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/dvdstyler (requires libgnome-2.so.0

libgnomeui-2.so.0)

[ 11% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/gnome-open (requires libgnome-2.so.0)

[ 23% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/test-moniker (requires libgnome-2.so.0)

[ 25% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/xvidcap (requires libgnome-2.so.0

libgnomeui-2.so.0)

[ 26% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/zattoo_player (requires libbonobo-2.so.0

libbonobo-activation.so.4

libbonoboui-2.so.0

libcurl.so.3

libfaad.so.0

libgconf-2.so.4

libgdkglext-x11-1.0.so.0

libglade-2.0.so.0

libgnome-2.so.0

libgnomecanvas-2.so.0

libgnome-keyring.so.0

libgnomeui-2.so.0

libgnomevfs-2.so.0

libgtkembedmoz.so.0d

libgtkglext-x11-1.0.so.0

libmozjs.so.0d

libnspr4.so.0d

libORBit-2.so.0

libplc4.so.0d

libplds4.so.0d

libpopt.so.0

libxpcom.so.0d

libxul.so.0d)

```

Wenn ich einfach nen link in /usr/lib32 setze bekomm ich folgende Meldung:

```
angelus@gentoo64 ~ $ zattoo_player

zattoo_player: error while loading shared libraries: libgnomeui-2.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64

```

```
angelus@gentoo64 /usr/bin $ ldd zattoo_player

./zattoo_player: /usr/lib32/libcrypto.so.0.9.8: no version information available (required by ./zattoo_player)

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libgnomeui-2.so.0 => not found

        libbonoboui-2.so.0 => not found

        libgnome-keyring.so.0 => not found

        libgnomecanvas-2.so.0 => not found

        libgnome-2.so.0 => not found

        libpopt.so.0 => not found

        libart_lgpl_2.so.2 => /usr/lib32/libart_lgpl_2.so.2 (0xf7f3b000)

        libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 (0xf7f0d000)

        libgnomevfs-2.so.0 => not found

        libbonobo-2.so.0 => not found

        libgconf-2.so.4 => not found

        libbonobo-activation.so.4 => not found

        libORBit-2.so.0 => not found

        libgthread-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libgthread-2.0.so.0 (0xf7f06000)

        libglade-2.0.so.0 => not found

        libxml2.so.2 => /usr/lib32/libxml2.so.2 (0xf7dec000)

        libssl.so.0.9.8 => /usr/lib32/libssl.so.0.9.8 (0xf7da8000)

        libgtkglext-x11-1.0.so.0 => not found

        libgdkglext-x11-1.0.so.0 => not found

        libGLU.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libGLU.so.1 (0xf7d26000)

        libGL.so.1 => //usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1 (0xf7c82000)

        libXmu.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libXmu.so.6 (0xf7c6c000)

        libXt.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libXt.so.6 (0xf7c1c000)

        libSM.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libSM.so.6 (0xf7c12000)

        libICE.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libICE.so.6 (0xf7bfa000)

        libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0xf789b000)

        libpangox-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libpangox-1.0.so.0 (0xf788f000)

        libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0xf780d000)

        libatk-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libatk-1.0.so.0 (0xf77f2000)

        libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 (0xf77d9000)

        libpangocairo-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0 (0xf77cf000)

        libfontconfig.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libfontconfig.so.1 (0xf77a3000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libXext.so.6 (0xf7794000)

        libXrender.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libXrender.so.1 (0xf778b000)

        libXinerama.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libXinerama.so.1 (0xf7786000)

        libXi.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libXi.so.6 (0xf777d000)

        libXrandr.so.2 => /usr/lib32/libXrandr.so.2 (0xf7776000)

        libXcursor.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libXcursor.so.1 (0xf776c000)

        libXfixes.so.3 => /usr/lib32/libXfixes.so.3 (0xf7766000)

        libpango-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libpango-1.0.so.0 (0xf772b000)

        libcairo.so.2 => /usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2 (0xf76b9000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libX11.so.6 (0xf75cd000)

        libgobject-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libgobject-2.0.so.0 (0xf7592000)

        libgmodule-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libgmodule-2.0.so.0 (0xf758e000)

        libglib-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libglib-2.0.so.0 (0xf74d2000)

        libgtkembedmoz.so.0d => not found

        libxpcom.so.0d => not found

        libmozjs.so.0d => not found

        libplds4.so.0d => not found

        libplc4.so.0d => not found

        libnspr4.so.0d => not found

        libasound.so.2 => /usr/lib32/libasound.so.2 (0xf741d000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib32/libdl.so.2 (0xf7419000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib32/libpthread.so.0 (0xf7401000)

        libavformat.so.50 => /usr/lib/zattoo/libavformat.so.50 (0xf737e000)

        libavutil.so.49 => /usr/lib/zattoo/libavutil.so.49 (0xf7379000)

        libavcodec.so.51 => /usr/lib/zattoo/libavcodec.so.51 (0xf6f34000)

        libfaad.so.0 => not found

        libcurl.so.3 => not found

        libgssapi_krb5.so.2 => /usr/lib32/libgssapi_krb5.so.2 (0xf6f0a000)

        libkrb5.so.3 => /usr/lib32/libkrb5.so.3 (0xf6e8b000)

        libk5crypto.so.3 => /usr/lib32/libk5crypto.so.3 (0xf6e65000)

        libkrb5support.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libkrb5support.so.0 (0xf6e5b000)

        libcom_err.so.2 => /lib32/libcom_err.so.2 (0xf6e57000)

        libresolv.so.2 => /lib32/libresolv.so.2 (0xf6e45000)

        libidn.so.11 => /usr/lib32/libidn.so.11 (0xf6e14000)

        libcrypto.so.0.9.8 => /usr/lib32/libcrypto.so.0.9.8 (0xf6cf4000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib32/libz.so.1 (0xf6ce1000)

        libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.2/32/libstdc++.so.6 (0xf6bf3000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib32/libm.so.6 (0xf6bcf000)

        libgcc_s.so.1 => /lib32/libgcc_s.so.1 (0xf6bc3000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib32/libc.so.6 (0xf6a8e000)

        libxul.so.0d => not found

        libexpat.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libexpat.so.1 (0xf6a6c000)

        libfreetype.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libfreetype.so.6 (0xf69f1000)

        librt.so.1 => /lib32/librt.so.1 (0xf69e8000)

        libGLcore.so.1 => //usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1 (0xf5f35000)

        libnvidia-tls.so.1 => //usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1 (0xf5f33000)

        libXcomposite.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libXcomposite.so.1 (0xf5f2e000)

        libXdamage.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libXdamage.so.1 (0xf5f2a000)

        libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libXau.so.6 (0xf5f26000)

        libpng12.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libpng12.so.0 (0xf5f02000)

        libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libXdmcp.so.6 (0xf5efb000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xf7f77000)

angelus@gentoo64 /usr/bin $                                                  
```

Gibts kein  emul-linux-gnomelibs oder so?

----------

## b3cks

Wie fast jedes Programm hat auch Zattoo Abhängigkeiten. Die musst du schon installieren, damit das läuft. Guck einfach mal in das Zattoo ebuild vom Sunrise-Overlay und installier die entsprechenden Abhängigkeiten oder benutze gleich das Overlay.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Wie fast jedes Programm hat auch Zattoo Abhängigkeiten. Die musst du schon installieren, damit das läuft. Guck einfach mal in das Zattoo ebuild vom Sunrise-Overlay und installier die entsprechenden Abhängigkeiten oder benutze gleich das Overlay.

 

Darum gehts doch garnicht  :Smile: 

Zattoo ist ein 32bit Programm, ich fahr aber ein 64bit gentoo

Zattoo braucht jedoch von libgnomeui-2.so.0, libbonoboui-2.so.0 usw die 32bit versionen, aber im Portagetree find ich keine 32bit Versionen für 64Bit System.

Bei Qtlibs z.B. gibts auch emul-linux-qtlibs was 32bit libs wären für ein 64Bit System.

Die Frage ist nun woher bekomm ich die 32bit libs die Zattoo will oO

----------

## franzf

Hast du dir den Eintrag auf b.g.o schon angeschaut?

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=178918

----------

## b3cks

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zattoo ist ein 32bit Programm, ich fahr aber ein 64bit gentoo

 

Sorry, hatte ich aus deinem Text so nicht richtig interpretiert bzw. war mir die 32 vs. 64 Bit Sache so nicht aufgefallen. Dachte deswegen es ginge um die Abhängigkeiten.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Hast du dir den Eintrag auf b.g.o schon angeschaut?
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=178918

 

 *Quote:*   

> It's possible, I tried with other distribution to install its libgnomeui
> 
> package for i586 and it did the trick, the problem is that libgnomeui libs are
> 
> not currently provided in any app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-* package :-/

 

Scheint wohl keine zu geben  :Sad: 

Bau ich mir halt ein 32Bit Gentoo oder versuchs mit Wine oder Virtualbox + Win  :Sad: 

----------

## franzf

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Hast du dir den Eintrag auf b.g.o schon angeschaut?
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=178918 
> 
>  *Quote:*   It's possible, I tried with other distribution to install its libgnomeui
> ...

 

Oder du machst Druck bei den Entwicklern, dass die auch - wie im Bug erwähnt - endlich mal die Libs beilegen, mit denen sie arbeiten ...

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*    *franzf wrote:*   Hast du dir den Eintrag auf b.g.o schon angeschaut?
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=178918 
> 
>  *Quote:*   It's possible, I tried with other distribution to install its libgnomeui
> ...

 

^^ kann ich machen... so von schweizer zu schweizer  vielleicht bringts ja was ^^

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Quote:*   

> Re: 64bit Linux + Zattoo
> 
> Von: 
> 
> Zattoo Support CH <support.ch@zattoo.com>
> ...

 

Ich hab ja vergessen mit Sie anzuschreiben oO

----------

## idl0r

also zum ersten brauchst du garnicht versuchen 64bit libs einer 32bit app unterzujubeln... das klappt niemals.

was dir sicher helfen wuerde (so habe ich es bei mir auch gemacht).

bau dir eine 32bit chroot umgebung (http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/amd64/howtos/index.xml?part=1&chap=2#doc_chap1) und merge dir die benoetigten anwendungen.

am besten vllt nach der zattoo installation ein ldd zattoo_player dann siehst du genau was du alles an libs brauchst.

du wirst aber auch viel umlinken muessen wie z.b. die firefox sachen bzw xulrunner sachen oder aber du haengst den path an LD_... an.

dann klappt das wunderbar

----------

